# Looking to move to Dubai to work as a chef



## NicklausF (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi, I am thinking about moving to Dubai to work, I have 17 years experience cooking and have no family so it’s just me. Just looking for some advice please. Thanks very much🙂


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

NicklausF said:


> Hi, I am thinking about moving to Dubai to work, I have 17 years experience cooking and have no family so it’s just me. Just looking for some advice please. Thanks very much🙂


What advice are you looking for? Where to find work? if so, look at all the hotel website career pages as they advertise directly


----------



## NicklausF (Feb 23, 2019)

I just want to know if it’s easy to get jobs over there and what is the cost of living compared to the U.K. I have a Chinese girlfriend that lives there, and she says it will be better for me to go there than her to come to England, just trying to find some brits that have made the move and just want to know if it’s easy.


----------



## NicklausF (Feb 23, 2019)

Reddiva said:


> NicklausF said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I am thinking about moving to Dubai to work, I have 17 years experience cooking and have no family so it’s just me. Just looking for some advice please. Thanks very much🙂
> ...



sF
online
New Member
Join: 1 day ago
Posts: 2

I just want to know if it’s easy to get jobs over there and what is the cost of living compared to the U.K. I have a Chinese girlfriend that lives there, and she says it will be better for me to go there than her to come to England, just trying to find some brits that have made the move and just want to know if it’s easy.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

NicklausF said:


> sF
> online
> New Member
> Join: 1 day ago
> ...


Cost of living is double that of the UK. Rent is paid up front in cheques and not via direct debit. 1 bed in a decent area is around GBP1000 a month before bills! food/clothing/alcohol/meals cost 30% more than the UK
Legally you are not supposed to live with your girlfriend ( many do though)
Jobs depend upon who is hiring. I came here 13 years ago when it was easy to find work however job market is down and many companies pay a salary based on nationality. There are plenty of hotels/restaurants here however you would need a decent salary to live a comfortable life ( Circa 30,000AED a month) and if your GF gets a job too then you are laughing. It is when you bring kids into the mix it gets pricey. Have you ever been here on holiday? it is worth paying a visit as you may not like it


----------



## Meadow Storm (Jun 13, 2011)

NicklausF said:


> Hi, I am thinking about moving to Dubai to work, I have 17 years experience cooking and have no family so it’s just me. Just looking for some advice please. Thanks very much🙂


Just to pick up on the cost of living theme mentioned earlier, most restaurants in the UAE will hire cooks from among the Asian (and sometimes African) ex-pat community because Europeans are too costly to hire. The possible exception being in 5 star hotels or top-flight restaurants where you occasionally (but not always) see Europeans.


----------

